# uhh setting the clock on my cateye micro..



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

I managed to set the diameter and have put a few miles on it, I guess I am idiot though cause I can't set the clock!

So.. in words rather than pictures cause that isn't working (their directions)

thanks!

BTW cateye micro wireless if it matters, doubt it..


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Luckily, I have my Cateye Micro Wireless in my bag here at work and can verify these steps:
1) Remove computer from mount
2) Press MODE (on the front) to revive the computer if it is sleeping
3) Press MENU (gray button on the back on the computer)
4) Press MENU 3 times, this should bring you to a screen that says either 12h or 24h
5) Press Start/Stop (bottom of computer, not back)
6) Use MODE to cycle between standard (12h) and military (24h) time
7) Press Start/Stop to advance to the hour, use MODE to set
8) Press Start/Stop to advance to the minutes, use MODE to set
9) Press Start/Stop
10) Press MENU twice and your back out and your clock is set
11) Remount and ride


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks!

ok, notha one - it has the total odometer reading plus 2 other settings. I guess the second setting adds to the first, they aren't separate right?

Also, this is my first "computer" so sorry for the dumb q's but although the button says start/stop it doesn't seem to stop it. When I take a good ride I kinda want to stop it for when I am walking the bike for a ways but I can't seem to do that unless I pop it off and put the thing in my pocket - is there a "stop" trick I am missing?

thx


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok,
So by two other settings I'm guessing you've go the odometer and then two other odometers. The one that has Odo with it is the total mileage you've done with the computer, doesn't reset as easily as the others. The other to are trip odometers and you toggle between the two by holding down the "MODE" button. You can reset each one separately and both of them continue to record mileage even if they aren't currently displayed. This is useful when you want to know your total distance of a ride, but also need to know how far you've gone from some other landmark as well.

As far as the start/stop trick you'll need to hit MENU and scroll through using MODE until the screen says "Slct" and has a flashing AT (Auto Timer or something like that) on the right. Then press the Start/Stop button until the screen reads "Off". Now your computer will only record mileage and time when you press Start/Stop. It will no longer do it automatically (by sensing wheel turning) as it did before, so if you stop it when you stop don't forget to restart it. I like it in auto mode myself, there's no way I'd remember to restart it.

Oh yeah and if you didn't know, to reset a trip odometer you push the MODE and Start/Stop button simultaneously.


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

good info, thanks!


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

I just installed the same Cateye on my bike last night and was having some difficulty figuring out how to operate it, lol! Thanks for info.


----------

